
Ask HN: How do static website providers make money? - bkgunby
This is a question that kept creeping up when I was researching which static website provider to choose from.<p>Most of these offer free plans that can be used for general purposes, but how can they afford it if most of the customers aren&#x27;t paying?<p>To name a few: surge.sh, netlify and github pages.
======
seanwilson
The free plans are meant to entice on you onto the paid and enterprise
offerings. I'm guessing the vast majority of free sites require very few
resources as well. I can't find the link but I recall reading all of the
GitHub Pages sites are hosted on just a handful of servers.

------
sova
some get donations from people making bank with their aid..

